# Reste fort



## Rino77

Bonjour, 

Je recherche la traduction exacte en italien de "Reste fort"
Reste fort dans le sens face à l'adversité, fort mentalement. 
J'ai trouvé la traduction "Rimane forte". 
Existe il une autre façon de le dire?
C'est pour une partie d'un tatouage donc évidemment, je préfère être sur car je n'ai pas le droit à l'erreur 

Je vous remercie par avance.

Cordialement.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Rino77 et bienvenue sur WRF!

Je dirais "Resta forte!"


----------



## marianod'italie

salut rino77
tu pourrais dire aussi "sii forte"
c'est l'imperatif du verbe être, cette expression l'on utilise très souvant


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, mais le problème, c'est qu'on dit aussi très souvent en français "sois fort", qui correspond exactement à "sii forte", mais qui ne veut pas tout à fait dire "reste fort"...


----------



## Necsus

Un contesto su qual è il significato che si vuole attribuire alla frase re aiuterebbe sicuramente...


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Un contesto su qual è il significato che si vuole attribuire alla frase re aiuterebbe sicuramente...


Ciao Necsus, 
Guarda il primo post: il contesto è "la pelle", temo non Malaparte .
Buona domenica!


----------



## Necsus

Eheheheh... Sì, l'avevo visto, Matou. Grazie. Ma il contesto che chiedevo è quello sul significato/registro che Rino vuole dare alla frase. Si potrebbe benissimo tradurre anche con "non mollare", per esempio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, diciamo che "non mollare" non corrisponde come registro a "reste fort", che è più generale, anzi mi fa pensare a un motto della nobiltà... ("non mollare" sarebbe piuttosto "tiens bon")


----------



## Necsus

Appunto. Per questo bisognerebbe saperne di più...! Soprattutto dal momento che si tratta di una risposta 'indelebile'....


----------



## davide8400

forse intendi nel senso di "essere determinati" "essere tenaci" ?


----------



## ilasimo

Ciao Matoupaschat,
capisco il tuo voler sottolineare le sfumature di significato ma penso che ci sia anche una piccola differenza di interpretazione tra italiano e francese
"resta forte" suona un po' strano alle mie orecchie e in italiano non si dice spesso
io ad esempio mi sposterei su un "tieni duro", "non mollare", "sii forte" (tatuaggi di questo tipo ne ho visti parecchi)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ilasimo,
D'accordo con te su "sii forte". È l'espressione che corrisponde meglio ai requisiti di Rino77 (Reste fort dans le sens face à l'adversité, *fort mentalement*).
Edit: Anche "reste fort" suona strano in francese...


----------



## itka

> Edit: Anche "reste fort" suona strano in francese...


Vorrei sotolineare che, di fatto, neanche in francese non si dice molto questa frase.
Rino, tu es sûr de vouloir tatouer une phrase aussi bizarre ?


----------



## stefano1488

"Fatti forza"?
"In gamba"?


----------



## Rino77

Bonsoir,

Merci à tous (Grazie a tutti) d'avoir prit le temps de me répondre.
Je ne pensais pas que ça allait être si technique à traduire 
Il y a pleins de réponses et donc je ne sais laquelle choisir.
Oui ça peut paraître bizarre comme phrase mais c'est important pour moi (aussi bien la langue que la phrase).
Et comme c'est important, j'aimerai évité de me tromper sur la traduction.

J'essaie de donner plus d'infos. 
Reste fort dans le sens: Ne faiblit pas (senza sosta je crois), reste fort (dans la vie, face aux problèmes, face à l'adversité, mentalement et même physiquement au finale tant qu'a faire  ).

Donc en gros si j'ai bien comprit, c'est: 
"Resta forte" ou 
"essere determinati" ou
"essere tenaci"
"tieni duro"?
?

Je vous remercie par avance


----------



## Rino77

"Soit fort" c'est peu-être moins choquant comme phrase mais pour moi en français, ça ne veut pas dire la même chose.


----------



## matoupaschat

Si on résume un peu:

si tu veux avoir exactement la même nuance qu'en français, tu mets "resta forte", mais comme on a dit, ce n'est pas courant en italien;
si tu veux plus italien, choisis "sii forte" (= sois fort), "non mollare" (= ne lache pas _prise),_ "tieni duro" (= tiens bon). S'il doit y avoir une quelconque connotation sexuelle, c'est peut-être mieux ce dernier, mais ce n'est pas sûr du tout...
Tchao tchao


----------



## Aithria

Rino77 said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci à tous (Grazie a tutti) d'avoir prit le temps de me répondre.
> Je ne pensais pas que ça allait être si technique à traduire
> Il y a pleins de réponses et donc je ne sais laquelle choisir.
> Oui ça peut paraître bizarre comme phrase mais c'est important pour moi (aussi bien la langue que la phrase).
> Et comme c'est important, j'aimerai évité de me tromper sur la traduction.
> 
> J'essaie de donner plus d'infos.
> Reste fort dans le sens: Ne faiblit pas (senza sosta je crois), reste fort (dans la vie, face aux problèmes, face à l'adversité, mentalement et même physiquement au finale tant qu'a faire  ).
> 
> Donc en gros si j'ai bien comprit, c'est:
> "Resta forte" ou
> "essere determinati" ou
> "essere tenaci"
> "tieni duro"?
> ?
> 
> Je vous remercie par avance



Mi scuso di riprendere, come mio solito, il thread a distanza di giorni ...
Carissimo Rino77,
a me sembra quasi che :
1) quello che tu stai cercando sia una sorta di "motto" araldico (come si potrebbero leggere nello stemma di un corpo militare, di una città, etc.... ), 
2) che l'uso della lingua italiana sia per te fondamentale per sottolineare (per non dire contrapporre) l'italianità di qualcosa o  qualcuno ad altro non-italiano.
L'unico suggerimento che mi sento di darti è :trovare ispirazione in  qualche dizionario araldico delle forze armate italiane (io ne ricordo  uno bellissimo pubblicato dall'Istituto Storico dell'Esercito).
Tieni però presente che questi motti (anche quelli coniati più di recente :XX°sec.), sono per la quasi totalità *in latino*,  non fosse altro che per la brachilogia e l'efficacia espressiva di  questa lingua.
Di fatto, al latino basterebbe il semplice aggettivo _*PERTINAX*_ per esprimere tutto l'insieme di concetti che tu cerchi di riassumere; oppure basta ricordarsi il motto della città dell'Aquila (_*immota manet*_).


----------

